
Show HN: WebGL Globe Renderer - trinagle
http://k9.github.io/globe-viewer/
======
antoineMoPa
Everything about this is awesome! It runs fluidly on my laptop (Laptop on
which facebook page load makes firefox lag for ~5 seconds). The sliders are
especially fun to use, they allow to visualize & understand earth illumination
through the day/year (For example, I liked to spot the parts that never got
light during winter while the south pole is entirely illuminated).

How hard would you think it would be to add our own data/visualizations to
this?

~~~
trinagle
Thanks, glad you like it! Yeah making it easy to extend is sort of the next
step I think. Right now the way it's packaged it would mean cloning and
editing a few different places (JS, shader, possibly adding UI elements), but
I'm thinking of working on packaging and possibly adding features like:

* API for adding a Points Layer or Lines Layer which allow you to specify points and lines with lat/long and maybe scale and color

* API for a Video Layer so data from an animation can be overlayed (for example month by month data like [http://neo.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/view.php?datasetId=MCD43C3_M_BS...](http://neo.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/view.php?datasetId=MCD43C3_M_BSA))

* An offscreen canvas that a developer can render to and the colors are just literally placed over the existing rendering, so a developer can use d3 and have their visualization appear on the globe (possible frame rate issues, but would work if this layer didn't have to update too often)

